# Public sector - position on salary scale



## messyleo (28 Sep 2014)

Hi all
I have just interviewed for a job in the Public service at the moment and have been working in a similar role (public service) since 2009 and am now at the fifth point on the scale. I was told at interview that if I were to accept this job (same grade and role) I will have to drop back to the first point of the scale (even though I am not a new entrant to the public service). Is this true? I thought it was only new entrants who had to start at the bottom of the scale?

Thanks


----------



## 110quests (28 Sep 2014)

Hi, if this is actually the case it is scandalous. 

If your prospective role is deemed at same grade you should be paid at same point of scale with five years experience ? From what you say you are moving 'sideways'?

You need to contact the HR dept. Or a Union official to get clarification


----------



## gianni (29 Sep 2014)

This sounds like a mistake. I know of people in _Civil _Service jobs who completed similar sideways moves to you, within recent years, that took their terms/conditions & salary scale with them.


----------



## Ihana (29 Sep 2014)

They will always chance their arm with this.  Don't accept it and be prepared to walk if needs be.  Family members of mine who do a lot of public sector hiring say they will always try to get away with lowest possible but it is always up for discussion.  Stick to your guns.

Sickens me.  So many people with cushy jobs and salaries at the top and they are treating the younger staff like dirt at the moment.


----------



## Slim (29 Sep 2014)

gravitygirl said:


> Hi all
> I have just interviewed for a job in the Public service at the moment and have been working in a similar role (public service) since 2009 and am now at the fifth point on the scale. I was told at interview that if I were to accept this job (same grade and role) I will have to drop back to the first point of the scale (even though I am not a new entrant to the public service). Is this true? I thought it was only new entrants who had to start at the bottom of the scale?
> 
> Thanks


Something doesn't make sense here. Have you interviewed for a promotion or a sideways move? Is it a 'similar' role in your opinion or in the job description? I ask because the salary on appointment is usually dictated by circular 10/71. If your current role brings relevant experience to your new role, you could claim incremental credit. Are you moving sideways but with an interview for suitability? If so, current terms & conditions should apply.


----------



## messyleo (29 Sep 2014)

Thanks guys. It would be a sideways move to a different public service institution (so not an internal competition) - identical in every respect except location (same job title, grade etc.). I have queried the possibility of appeal and have been told it is not an option, so I may have to give up on the position as I can't afford a paycut.


----------



## Leper (29 Sep 2014)

gravitygirl said:


> Thanks guys. It would be a sideways move to a different public service institution (so not an internal competition) - identical in every respect except location (same job title, grade etc.). I have queried the possibility of appeal and have been told it is not an option, so I may have to give up on the position as I can't afford a paycut.



Yes, Gravitygirl this whole thread is beginning to make more sense. I think you may be in one public service sector e.g. HSE and have been successful in another public service sector e.g. the Civil Service.  You are leaving one to occupy another post and not on promotion.  You will start on the first point of your scale at the new job.

If you were being promoted you would receive recognition and a suitable new point in your new job.


----------



## messyleo (29 Sep 2014)

Thanks Leper - very helpful to get a second opinion - thanks for your advice


----------



## Leper (30 Sep 2014)

Hi Gravitygirl, I made a telephone call last night to a lady who works in a HR dept in a Public Service job.  She informed me that when they employ a new clerical officer (only) they give incremental credit to those who worked as a clerical officer in other PS depts.

But, she pointed out that some PS depts. do not give credit even for clerical officers. So all I said above is not true, I regret to say.


----------

